# Odd beehive set up for sale at Costco



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

8f deep brood chamber with an excluder and two, 3f medium nucs for supers







Very Tom Seeley's http://beeaudacious.com/index.php/2016/11/22/audacious-idea-four-small-hive-beekeeping/
I guess I know what i will be seeing all over craigs list in 2 years


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

They got em sitting next to the flow hives?


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

I guess it is cute... Not functional, but cute.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah, but it has twin honey supers! twins! that's gotta be better, right?


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like a wintering double nuc box with inspection window to me, but I don't see a divider board in the window.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

How much do they want for it?


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

like $275 LOL
but you get a bee suit, gloves, a bottle of liquid smoke, a capping scratchier, and a hive tool LOL


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

"Half supers" came in handy last year when the regular supply ran short. The bees packed them full, ignoring the divider board. At ~20 lbs per, full, they were pleasant to work with. They could have been extracted but were perfect for topping off July Palmer style Duplex Nucs that ended up a bit light for winter. A regular super would have yielded one more capped frame in the same space. The filled half supers were ready made duplex nuc reserves. The easiest fall "feeding" ever.


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 1, 2018)

Ya’all are so wrong! I have three of these hives from Summerhawk. They are excellent! They are made of cypress, which is dense and warn for the bees in the winter. They are functional too. They sit in pvc pipes which are slippery and I have never had a problem with mites or beetles. The twin nucs are great and the new model with the mason jars is pure genius! The company is great too. I had raccoons tear up a base one night- an item that is not for sale individually, and the company sent me a new one overnight to save my bees. I’m sad to see such arrogance toward a group/ company that shares our love of beekeeping. If you haven’t used their product, how do you know what you are talking about?


----------



## central honey (Apr 15, 2014)

You've brightened my day Lauralynn. Glad to hear that you are impressed with the product. As for myself, this type of equipment is very impractical. I would concur with some of the other folks who believe this to be a passing fad of the beekeeping craft


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Lauralynn. Thanks for the feedback on the hive. I went and looked at the company website. Its nice to hear that their customer service experience was excellent for you.

I don't think anyone is being arrogant. The comments are mostly about the price. That is a super expensive hive. So many new backyard beekeepers get discouraged so quickly so for many of them its not going to have any kind of payoff, and the box of stuff they are getting from Costco doesn't have enough to be sustainable in any way.

My positive thing to say about using the nucs as supers and calling them a twin super, aside from a marketing ploy, it does offer an advantage to the 5' 2" 110 lb petite beekeeper, they'll be a lot easier to lift. But when I look at the $99.00 price tag for the six frame twin super I realize that I can make six 8 frame supers, including the frames, for the same.

Welcome and hope to see you around the forum more.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I checked out the mason jar model at Sam's Club today it was $279.00. The info didn't say anything about veil, hat, or gloves. It was an 8 frame and the ad was pushing the "Save the world by saving the bees". According to the manufacturer the bees do all the work.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Its hard not to be pretty cynical about all these groundbreaking new structures. But I kind of like the standardization in langstroth equipment. This does not offer anything that a stack of five frame nucs does not already provide and at a fraction of the price.

Jump in and have fun folks. Do they make one with an adaptor for a flow hive?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

"According to the manufacturer the bees do all the work. "
umm , yup, thats what I thoght, before I got bees. 
All these sales pitches, & gimmicks ....
I used to dislike sales people, but where I work, if the sales guy fails to close the sale, I'm out of a job, so I tend to cut them a lot more slack than I used to.
If you are not handy with tools, a purchased house for your bees is about the only option.
There are _lots_ of different styles. CE


----------

